# striped bass/white bass



## edtolleys (Jun 2, 2006)

Seneca Lake has a 26 inch minium on striped bass with one per day. But....doesn't a white bass and a small striped bass look a lot alike? How do you distinguish the two?


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

You can tell the difference by looking and the number of tooth patches on the tongue. White Bass will have one, while the Hybrids and Striped Bass will have two.

Here's a link to the info: http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fish_Boat/pafish/fishhtms/chap21.htm

Barry


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The fish have different body profiles also. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/whtebass.htm

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/stripedbass.htm


----------

